# Out of my depth here



## Lynnz (Jul 22, 2010)

Feel like I am venturing into totally new teritory with looking at using EO in my soaps. I have ordered some Camomile EO which is 3% in jojoba oil. Do I need to incorporate the weight of this EO when calculating the amount of lye required? Any help would be muchly appreciated


----------



## agriffin (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi Lyn!

Yes you would, since jojoba has a sap value.  I think most people buy the EO's in oil more for leave on B&B products, or general aromatherapy.  Is there a reason you chose to order that for your soap?  

Just wondering.

I've started playing with EOs lately as well.  I have customers asking for them more and more.  It's alot to learn for sure!


----------



## Lynnz (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks for the help........I thought so but wanted to check it out first. I smelt this particular EO at our local chemist and really liked it thought it would be nice in goatsmilk with Calandula petals  they only had the option of the 3% in jojoba oil so I purchased it. How do people survive the cost of EO? its hugely expensive!!!!! I was just looking online at another supplier and 5mls of pure Chamomile is like 44.00, I am presuming that at that strength one would use a whole lot less 
I an thinking it is time to source a good aromatherapy book. AGriffin like yourself I am finding more people wnating the EO soaps, I personally love FO too much to give it up  but need to provide a few more EO options in my range


----------



## carebear (Jul 22, 2010)

Yea, well that's one of the pricier options!


----------



## Lynnz (Jul 23, 2010)

Pricey for sure wonder how concentrated it is and how far 5mls would go!!!!!! might be sticking to my range of peppermint or Lime EO's!!!!!!


----------



## donniej (Jul 23, 2010)

Buying those little bottle at local stores is insanely expensive.  You really should look on-line for a supplier, they will be dramatically less expensive.  

I'm skeptical that 3% EO in jojoba will work.  They dillute it so much because pure essential oils are not very kind to skin, but since we're dilluting it so much in the soap, we need the purer stuff.


----------



## krissy (Jul 23, 2010)

i did a chamomile soap that people seemed to love. i had forgotten when i bought the bottle how much i spent on it ($40)

i mixed it with calendula petals and GM and it was really nice smelling. i used about half and oz for a 30 oz batch of whipped soap.


----------



## Lynnz (Jul 23, 2010)

Well theres my first lesson in soaping with EO's don't waste money buying the EO's in Jojoba oil LOL!!!!!! Tis like starting all over again!!!!!


----------



## Lindy (Jul 28, 2010)

When you're using Essential oils therapeutically you always put them in a carrier oil.  The average is 12 drops of EO to 25 ml of carrier.  So if you are just using it for fragrance you're fine using the diluted EO.  Keep in mind that people with hay fever are likely to react to chamomile....


----------

